# photography at horse shows - legal issues to be conscious of?



## jumi08 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am an amateur photographer - I have been privileged to use my Dad's fancy SLRs and lenses - and I am a horse addict as well. I photograph at horse shows for fun, usually of just friends and teammates. But it is also a very active business, and buying photographs of you and your horse is quite popular. Some of the bigger name photographers have tents set up at horse shows... others just have their business cards, but nonetheless, professional websites.
I am interested in setting up my own website and small photography business - I am not looking to make profits, its more of an experiment than anything - to test my skills at photography and business. But I am not sure, if I am selling and making profit, if there is any license I need or other mandatory steps to take before I can set up my own website to sell photographs. I am mainly concerned with the legal issues, which I am very unfamiliar with.
Thank you for any help
~J


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, first you can look over this TPF article: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/articles-interest/162431-photography-law.html

What country are you located in?


----------



## BlackSheep (Mar 2, 2011)

Horses are addictive, aren't they 

One thing to keep in mind in addition to the general legal stuff..............at most horse shows the show organizers usually have a photographer officially retained to shoot the competition. You could run into problems if you start selling photos from a show if you didn't have their permission to shoot it; before you go, check with the show organizers to make sure you can.

Good luck!


----------



## Jakefreese (Mar 3, 2011)

Try to hit some of the smaller shows, get ahold of the show producer and the association running the show.  Most of the smaller shows I go to, there is no photographer.  They are just there for the championship shows.  Where are you ?  We show at stock horse of texas and reined cowhorse shows.


----------



## Overread (Mar 3, 2011)

Big events there is a good chance that whilst you can shoot all you want for free there will be a commercial restriction on the sale of the photos (its private land and you most likely agree to this when you purchase your ticket). So there will be a limitation and what this is will vary from course to course - so do make sure to contact them to get the full picture. It might just be a simple royalty fee on each sale or it might be an annual fee - or they might have their own photographers and not let you have a licence. 

As said smaller courses tend to be more open an easy affairs and you can more easily talk to those in charge (rather than just the receptionist/call centre type response which can only answer with policy).


----------



## jumi08 (Mar 3, 2011)

thank you 
I was aware of professional photographers being designated - I was planning on contacting a few local stables for just simple schooling shows. I am located in the States, and not close to Texas


----------



## skieur (Mar 8, 2011)

Overread said:


> Big events there is a good chance that whilst you can shoot all you want for free there will be a commercial restriction on the sale of the photos (its private land and you most likely agree to this when you purchase your ticket). So there will be a limitation and what this is will vary from course to course - so do make sure to contact them to get the full picture. It might just be a simple royalty fee on each sale or it might be an annual fee - or they might have their own photographers and not let you have a licence.
> 
> As said smaller courses tend to be more open an easy affairs and you can more easily talk to those in charge (rather than just the receptionist/call centre type response which can only answer with policy).


 
Commercial restrictions related to photos in public places and venues on private property are questionable from a legal standpoint and I am aware of a major one being defeated by the photographer in court.

skieur


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

skieur said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Big events there is a good chance that whilst you can shoot all you want for free there will be a commercial restriction on the sale of the photos (its private land and you most likely agree to this when you purchase your ticket). So there will be a limitation and what this is will vary from course to course - so do make sure to contact them to get the full picture. It might just be a simple royalty fee on each sale or it might be an annual fee - or they might have their own photographers and not let you have a licence.
> ...


 
Aye very true, though I think that sometimes it plays not to stand on peoples toes if you want to dance with them and their friends on a regular basis


----------



## skieur (Mar 11, 2011)

As I am sure you well know, Overread, politeness and diplomacy work in some situations, but not in all.  I have a very broad range of work and am unlikely to be in the same situation more than once, particularly in journalistic situations.  So yes, avoid standing on anyone's toes, if at all possible is the ideal, but occasionally it may be necessary to play hardball.

skieur


----------

